# Barista Pro Baskets



## ddring (Apr 28, 2020)

Good evening all,

I was wondering if people were using any better single wall double shot baskets than the one supplied with their barista pro or express machines?

if so I'd love to see what you've found and know what you think about them

Thanks


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

ddring said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> I was wondering if people were using any better single wall double shot baskets than the one supplied with their barista pro or express machines?
> 
> ...


 They are pretty rare. A few people are using modified La Spaz IMS baskets, but they are deeper than I want.

I find it funny, given the popularity of the Sage/Breville machines that no one wants to make baskets for them


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Sage aint what the cool kids use, app

Your not into coffee if you have a sage....

I have a sage 😂


----------



## ddring (Apr 28, 2020)

Thanks for the replies guys 👍


----------

